# blackpool preston show brag



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

hi all my ragdoll girl got her second cc at just 10 months in her second show and my boy got his 1st cc aswell so im a very happy mum lol


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats on good day xx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hurrah! 
Only one to go now. So pleased!
When is the next show?


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

thank you i think i may take her to one next month..when are u next going to a show with thomas?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Im struggling to find one in the near future. He's still a kitten till 14th May.
At the moment it looks as though next is Humb/Linc in July.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

i think im gonna try and get to that one as its 20 mins away from me which would make a nice change rather than traveling hours lol


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations Princess Raggs, but how dare you brag without pics of your two beauties


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

Here is my seal boy and blue tabby girl


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

Well done Leah.:biggrin5:
Well worth the early start 
Only one more cc for the lovely Elise..


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Awww well done   Beautiful cats !! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

I really wanted to go to this show but was working !


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Well done! I never met you as in the end I wasn't on handing out vetting in envelopes


----------



## Kattkinkatt (Sep 13, 2011)

Well done


----------

